# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Complete 8 (Warriolab)

## blindmouse

Γεια σας παιδες τι γινεται?Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση αν δεν κατανταω βαρετος και οποιος θελει φυσικα απανταει ή ας μας πει τη γνωμη του τουλαχιστον...Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη complete 8 της warriorlab ωστε να μας πει αν ειναι καλη ή αν εχει δει καποια αποτελεσματα σε συγκριση με αλλες αν γινεται?Γιατι δεν εχει αναφερθει πουθενα η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη για αυτο...








Σας ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## Jony_To_Bratsoni

την χρισιμοπιο εδο και 2 βδομαδες...  απο οτι φενετε ειναι αρκετα καλη.επισισ ενα απο τα καλα τησ ειναι  απο την ορα που θα την πιο θα ξαναπινασο σε 5-6 ορες .. και γιαυτο την εχω βαλι για βραδι ,και μισο σκουπ μαζι με 250 μλ γαλα στο προινο μου

----------


## Jony_To_Bratsoni

γενικοτερα εγο πιστευο 3 ειναι οι προτεινες στην ελλαδα αυτη την στιγμη  
complete8  , syntha 6 , kai myofusion oles oi alles einai....

----------


## Ramrod

> γενικοτερα εγο πιστευο 3 ειναι οι προτεινες στην ελλαδα αυτη την στιγμη  
> complete8  , syntha 6 , kai myofusion oles oi alles einai....


Η Gold standard και η Myopro όχι????

----------


## Jony_To_Bratsoni

Gold standard στα χαρτια πολυ καλη στην πραξη δεν δουλευει καθολου οι αλλες ειναι καλυτερες κατακρατος ( πανο σε εμενα τουλαχιστον) και η Myopro δεν την εχω παρι ποτε αλλα γενικοτερα πιστευω τα προιοντα της εας δεν λειτουργουν ποτε πολυ καλα σε σχεση με αλλα ..και οπιος δοσι 95 ευρο για Myopro ντακσι τι να πο.... με 95 ευρο περνις αλλα και σε φτιαχνουν καλητερα

----------


## Ramrod

> Gold standard στα χαρτια πολυ καλη στην πραξη δεν δουλευει καθολου οι αλλες ειναι καλυτερες κατακρατος ( πανο σε εμενα τουλαχιστον) και η Myopro δεν την εχω παρι ποτε αλλα γενικοτερα πιστευω τα προιοντα της εας δεν λειτουργουν ποτε πολυ καλα σε σχεση με αλλα ..και οπιος δοσι 95 ευρο για Myopro ντακσι τι να πο.... με 95 ευρο περνις αλλα και σε φτιαχνουν καλητερα


?????
Δηλαδή εσύ βλέπεις τρανταχτες διαφορες από τη χρήση μιας απλής whey? Τι να σου πω, ειδικός δεν είμαι...
Απλά μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση πως το 50+ % όσων ξέρω, και απο το forum αλλά και απο γυμναστήριο κλπ, προτιμούν την Gold της ON και την έχουν σα βασική πρωτεϊνη τους. 
Απλές πρωτεϊνες δεν είναι? Εχουν διαφορετική ποιότητα...? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

> γενικοτερα εγο πιστευο 3 ειναι οι προτεινες στην ελλαδα αυτη την στιγμη 
> complete8 , syntha 6 , kai myofusion oles oi alles einai....


Κρατα λόγια,κράτα λόγια....
Θα παρακαλουσα στο εξης τοπικ να θεσουμε τις γνωμες μας μονο για το συγκεκριμενο προιον,την Complete 8.

----------


## blindmouse

> Κρατα λόγια,κράτα λόγια....
> Θα παρακαλουσα στο εξης τοπικ να θεσουμε τις γνωμες μας μονο για το συγκεκριμενο προιον,την Complete 8.


+1

----------


## konstpan

Στο serving size η συγκεκριμένη έχει 2 scoops αλλά εγώ καλύπτω τις ανάγκες μου με 1 scoop, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει θέμα σωστά; 

Επίσης εγω πήγα για να πάρω 100% whey πρωτείνη από τα x-treme stores αλλά όταν είπα στον πωλητή πως είμαι σε φάση που θέλω να χάσω λίπος και δίνω βάρος περισσότερο στην αερόβια μου πρότεινε να προτιμήσω αυτήν και πως θα έχω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα (η μυική μάζα μου είναι ανύπαρκτη έτσι κι αλλιώς). Παρολο που ήμουν διστακτικός τον άκουσα, καλά τα έλεγε ή απλώς ηθελε να πουλήσει την συγκεκριμένη;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παρολο που ήμουν διστακτικός τον άκουσα, καλά τα έλεγε ή απλώς ηθελε να πουλήσει την συγκεκριμένη;


Kαλα τα λεει εν μερει αλλα ήθελε να πουλησει την συγκεκριμενη...
θεωρω πλεον δεδομενο ότι όλοι πρεπει να γνωριζουμε ότι στα Xtremes πεφτει "γραμμη" για την εν λόγω εταιρια




> Στο serving size η συγκεκριμένη έχει 2 scoops αλλά εγώ καλύπτω τις ανάγκες μου με 1 scoop, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει θέμα σωστά;


Εγω νομίζω ότι καλύπτεσαι με το ενα scoop ,δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να παίρνεις 60 γρ πρωτεινης ανα ρόφημα...

----------


## SGP

> Kαλα τα λεει εν μερει αλλα ήθελε να πουλησει την συγκεκριμενη...
> θεωρω πλεον δεδομενο ότι όλοι πρεπει να γνωριζουμε ότι στα Xtremes 
> πεφτει "γραμμη" για την εν λόγω εταιρια


μεγαλη αληθεια λες αδερφε...το ποσο σε πριζουν για την wariorlab δεν λεγεται..

----------


## gj

Με την xtreme το θεμα ειναι να μην πας εκει και δειξεις άσχετος... Το τι μακακια θα σου πουλησουν ένας θεός ξέρει...

Αδερφε μην παιρνεις 2 σκουπ ... 60 γραμαρια καπακι δεν νομιζω να μπορεί να τα αφομοιώσει ο οργανισμός σου.

Οσοι τη χρησιμοποιήσουν ας μας πουν αν είχαν τπτ φουσκόματα αέρια κτλ κτλ. Γιατι με την whey της warriorlab έβαζα κάτω πολλούς παπούδες μπιροκοίλιδες όταν την έπινα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Anakin71

Ευχαριστημένος από την complete 8 είμαι εγώ.
Καλή γεύση(για μένα),διαλυτότητα,καλή αφομοίωση,καλές αναλογίες σε bcaa,γλουταμίνη.
Ένα σκουπ με το που ξυπνάς και ένα πριν κοιμηθείς,και αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση μια whey της ίδιας εταιρίας.
Ετσι ήταν η δικιά μου χρήση.

----------


## constantine...

> Ευχαριστημένος από την complete 8 είμαι εγώ.
> Καλή γεύση(για μένα),διαλυτότητα,καλή αφομοίωση,καλές αναλογίες σε bcaa,γλουταμίνη.
> Ένα σκουπ με το που ξυπνάς και ένα πριν κοιμηθείς,και αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση μια whey της ίδιας εταιρίας.
> Ετσι ήταν η δικιά μου χρήση.


Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου. Θέλω να δηλώσω πως και εγώ πείστηκα από τον πωλητή του χορηγού και αγόρασα την συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη και ένα θα πω, πως είναι η καλύτερη πρωτείνη που έχω δοκιμάσει.τι nitrotech, τι myofusion και whey της ΟΝ... σε κρατάει απίστευτα, δίνει φοβερή ενέργεια σου δίνει BCAA's (14gr) και νοιώθεις τη διαφορά ήδη από την πρώτη βδομάδα. Παρεπιμπτόντως δεν με φούσκωσε, που συνήθως ένα θέμα το έχω.... Δοκιμάστε την παιδιά αξίζει και συμφέρει είναι ξεκάθαρα τρια συμπληρώματα σε ένα.

----------


## versus

> Gold standard στα χαρτια πολυ καλη στην πραξη δεν δουλευει καθολου οι αλλες ειναι καλυτερες κατακρατος ( πανο σε εμενα τουλαχιστον) και η Myopro δεν την εχω παρι ποτε αλλα γενικοτερα πιστευω τα προιοντα της εας δεν λειτουργουν ποτε πολυ καλα σε σχεση με αλλα ..και οπιος δοσι 95 ευρο για Myopro ντακσι τι να πο.... με 95 ευρο περνις αλλα και σε φτιαχνουν καλητερα


αυτό πιστεύω δεν το εννοείς!

όσο για αυτούσ στα καταστήματα x-treme,κάτι ξέρουν αλλά όλοι κοιτάν το συμφέρον τους!το αν θα σου πουλήσουν καλή ή κακή πρωτείνη στα ...... τους!αυτοί λεφτά θέλουν και έχουν συμφέροντα!

----------


## Devil

> Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου. Θέλω να δηλώσω πως και εγώ πείστηκα από τον πωλητή του χορηγού και αγόρασα την συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη και ένα θα πω, πως είναι η καλύτερη πρωτείνη που έχω δοκιμάσει.τι nitrotech, τι myofusion και whey της ΟΝ... σε κρατάει απίστευτα, δίνει φοβερή ενέργεια σου δίνει BCAA's (14gr) και νοιώθεις τη διαφορά ήδη από την πρώτη βδομάδα. Παρεπιμπτόντως δεν με φούσκωσε, που συνήθως ένα θέμα το έχω.... Δοκιμάστε την παιδιά αξίζει και συμφέρει είναι ξεκάθαρα τρια συμπληρώματα σε ένα.


τι σχεση εχεις με την εταιρια? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

> τι σχεση εχεις με την εταιρια?


ας το μην την ψαχνεις,εχουν ξαναεμφανιστει τετοιου τυπου μυν.απτο "πουθενα" :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## constantine...

> ας το μην την ψαχνεις,εχουν ξαναεμφανιστει τετοιου τυπου μυν.απτο "πουθενα"


συγνωμη δεν μπορει καποιος να πει την γνωμη του? χουντα εχουμε, εγω μια αποψη ειπα, δεν εβαλα σε κανενοσ το λαιμο το μαχαιρι για να μου ασκητε κριτικη. εκτος αν ολα τα μελη δεν εχουν ισα δικαιωματα.

ευχαριστω.

----------


## Devil

> συγνωμη δεν μπορει καποιος να πει την γνωμη του? χουντα εχουμε, εγω μια αποψη ειπα, δεν εβαλα σε κανενοσ το λαιμο το μαχαιρι για να μου ασκητε κριτικη. εκτος αν ολα τα μελη δεν εχουν ισα δικαιωματα.
> 
> ευχαριστω.


ειπε κανεις οτι δεν μπορει καποιος να πει τη γνωμη του?

και εμεις ειπαμε τη δικια μας :01. Wink: 

ναι οκ, πρωτο σου ποστ και ξεθαβεις thread ενος μηνα πριν
δεν συμετεχεις καθολου στο φορουμ παρα μονο σ'αυτο το thread, αλλο ποστ δεν νομιζω να κανεις αν ηταν θα το ειχες κανει ηδη.

αν εισαι απο εταιρια πες το ελευθερα δεν εχουμε χουντα

κανεις δεν θα σε στειλει διακοπες στο long-island :01. Wink:

----------


## Ramrod

> Δοκιμάστε την παιδιά αξίζει και συμφέρει είναι ξεκάθαρα τρια συμπληρώματα σε ένα.


Τα προηγούμενα οκ, ήταν η αποψή σου, αλλά αυτή η φράση στα μάτια όλων μας κάνει λίγο σα σποτ απο διαφήμιση, ή όπως είπες σα τα λόγια πωλητή  :01. Wink:  . Κάτι τέτοια λένε για να σου τις πλασάρουν, ξέρω γιατί την έχω πατήσει...

Συμφωνώ με τον Devil, είναι λιγάκι υποπτο, πρώτο ποστ και "διαφημίζεις" ένα προϊόν το οποίο δεν είναι και απο τα πιο γνωστά, τι περίμενες μα σκεφτούν όλοι?

Και όλα αυτα φιλικά στα λέω, και την άποψή σου μπορείς να πεις και τα πάντα, απλά ο τρόπος συνήθως μετράει... :01. Wink: 

 :02. Welcome:

----------


## constantine...

οντως ο τροπος μετραει, αλλα οχι και να με κατηγορειτε ημαρτον δηλαδη...σας συγχωρω....

----------


## chris corfu

καλησπερα παιδες, μου προτεινε ενα φιλαρακι την εν λογω πρωτεινη και την ειχα δοκιμασει σε φραουλα και μπορω να πω οτι ηταν η πιο ωραια γευση(φραουλα) που εχω δοκιμασει, τωρα την ξαναπηρα σε σοκο και δυστυχως δεν με ξετρελαινει και τοσο αλλα το καλο ειναι οτι εχει πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα 9/10 και δεν με φουσκωνει, παντωσ δεν μπορω μετα απο 5 χρονια γυμναστικης και 4 στη χρηση πρωτεινων να "καταλαβω" διαφορά περα της γευση κ διαλυτοτητας αναμεσα σε whey πρωτεινες.. αυτα που λετε για boost κτλ μονο με καποια κρεατινη κτλ νομιζω πωσ μπορεις να δεις κατι,επομενωσ το συμπερασμα που εχω βγαλει ειναι οτι καλη πρωτεινη θα πειις για καποια που εχει καλη διαλυτοτητα κ δεν σε φουσκώνει πανω απο ολα και μετα ειναι η γευση... αυτα...

----------


## arisfwtis

> καλησπερα παιδες, μου προτεινε ενα φιλαρακι την εν λογω πρωτεινη και την ειχα δοκιμασει σε φραουλα και μπορω να πω οτι ηταν η πιο ωραια γευση(φραουλα) που εχω δοκιμασει, τωρα την ξαναπηρα σε σοκο και δυστυχως δεν με ξετρελαινει και τοσο αλλα το καλο ειναι οτι εχει πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα 9/10 και δεν με φουσκωνει, παντωσ δεν μπορω μετα απο 5 χρονια γυμναστικης και 4 στη χρηση πρωτεινων να "καταλαβω" διαφορά περα της γευση κ διαλυτοτητας αναμεσα σε whey πρωτεινες.. αυτα που λετε για boost κτλ μονο με καποια κρεατινη κτλ νομιζω πωσ μπορεις να δεις κατι,επομενωσ το συμπερασμα που εχω βγαλει ειναι οτι καλη πρωτεινη θα πειις για καποια που εχει καλη διαλυτοτητα κ δεν σε φουσκώνει πανω απο ολα και μετα ειναι η γευση... αυτα...



αν δν κανω λαθος αυτη δν ειναι whey αλλα πρωτεινη 8 πηγων 
αν ειμαι φαουλ διοθωστε με

----------


## stelios025

> αν δν κανω λαθος αυτη δν ειναι whey αλλα πρωτεινη 8 πηγων 
> αν ειμαι φαουλ διοθωστε με


Δεν είσαι φάουλ,έτσι είναι

----------


## chris corfu

σορρυ λαθος η εκφραση whey απλα εννοω οτι ειναι μια 80αρα(79 κομα κατι για την ακριβεια) πρωτεινη χωρις μιξη με κρεατινη που να την κανει φορμουλα.

----------


## Konstantinos.

Την αγορασα και εγω προχθες να τη δοκιμασω και για να αλλαξω τη Gaspari Myofusion που επερνα κανα τετραμηνο!

Τη χρησιμοποιώ το πρωι, 2 scoup μαζι με 50 γρ βρωμη κα 2 κουταλιες του γλυκου μελι και το βραδυ ένα scoup με νερο.

Διαλυτότητα 10/10

Γευση 6/10.

----------


## MiKeS

Πηγα πριν 3 μερες σε ενα x-treme store για να παρω μια καθαρη πρωτεινη γιατι ξεκιναω διατροφη.Μη ξεροντας οτι προμοταρουν την συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ο τυπας εκει με τα λογια του με εκανε και την πηρα.Σαν γευση ειναι μετρια μπορω να πω.Το θεμα ειναι οτι λεει επανω 2 σκουπακια την φορα αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι υπερβολη...Αν δειτε ενα σκουπακι που εχει,ειναι σαν φλιτζανι. :05. Biceps:

----------


## Ramrod

> Πηγα πριν 3 μερες σε ενα x-treme store για να παρω μια καθαρη πρωτεινη γιατι ξεκιναω διατροφη.Μη ξεροντας οτι προμοταρουν την συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ο τυπας εκει με τα λογια του με εκανε και την πηρα.Σαν γευση ειναι μετρια μπορω να πω.Το θεμα ειναι οτι λεει επανω 2 σκουπακια την φορα αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι υπερβολη...Αν δειτε ενα σκουπακι που εχει,ειναι σαν φλιτζανι.


Κλασσικά xtreme....

Και αμα είναι σα φλυτζάνι?Αφού 2 σκούπ λέει...και παραπάνω μπορεί να χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός, δεν είναι στανταρ αυτά...

----------


## californication

> Πηγα πριν 3 μερες σε ενα x-treme store για να παρω μια καθαρη πρωτεινη γιατι ξεκιναω διατροφη.Μη ξεροντας οτι προμοταρουν την συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ο τυπας εκει με τα λογια του με εκανε και την πηρα.Σαν γευση ειναι μετρια μπορω να πω.Το θεμα ειναι οτι λεει επανω 2 σκουπακια την φορα αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι υπερβολη...Αν δειτε ενα σκουπακι που εχει,ειναι σαν φλιτζανι.


Την ιδια παιρνω και εγω τωρα 2 εβδομαδες σε γευση βανίλια.Μια χαρα είναι ,πολύ καλή διαλύτότητα και απο γεύση για 8 πηγών σύμπλεγμα πίνεται ευχάριστα.Επειδή το scoop της είναι 30 γρ μη βάζεις 2 ειδικά αν την πίνεισ με γάλα.1 σκοοπ είναι αρκετό και  μετα τη προπόνηση 1,5 με λίγο υδατάνθρακα.Αν βάλεις 2 πας στα 60 γρ με το νερό και αν την αραιώσεις με γάλα πας 80 +   :01. Mr. Green: .Ανάλογα τα κιλά σου και μισό να βάλεις με γάλα για γεύμα είσαι μια χαρά. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GyM=life

και εγω την εξης πηρα και δοκιμασα...ενταξι οπως καθε πωλητης κοιταει να πουλησει αλλα απο οτι εχω παρατηρησει τα xtr stores τουλαχιστον εδω π ειμαι εγω και μιλαω με πολους και στο γυμναστηριο και τα λοιποα και ποδοσφαιριστες και boxers μου εχουν πει οτι δεν ειναι ευχαρηστημενοι με την gold standar και οτι ειναι παρα πολλυ ευχαρηστιμενοι με την warriolab complete 8!ετσι και εγω πηρα να δω αυτη!μπορω να πω οτι εχει πολλυ ωραια γευση σαν βανιλια "η κοπελα μ λεει οτι μυριζει σαν ψαροτροφη xD χαχα..."και απο διαλυτοτητα καλη ειναι και δεν με φουσκωνει...και πανω π λετε για να την πουλησουν...εγω ακουσα απο τον ξαδερφο μ π ειναι στα xtr stores οτι κοιτανε να πουλησουν την gold γιατι εχει μηνει στα ραφια και δεν τραβαει ποια!απλα ονομα στο μαγαζι!οσο για την τιμη 1ευρο διαφορα...κλαιν!!!

----------


## atlas90

Εγω μετα τη whey της ιδιας εταιριας αγορασα κ την complete8...1 kg να τν δοκιμασω..σε γευση βανιλια,μια χαρα μου φαινετε,διαλυτοτητα 8/10...τη εχω μονο πριν τν υπνο μιας και ειναι πολων πηγων...απο περιεκτηκοτητα αμινο μια χαρα ειναι...αν και περιεχει κ προτεινη σογιας και μπιζελιων....αυτες οι 2 φυτικες πρωτεινες ειναι αργης αφομειωσης νομιζω.οποτε μαζι με την καζεινη,αλμουμινη,και τις συνολικες πρωτεινες γαλακτος(εκτως τις whey)!κανεις μια χαρα τη δουλεια της για βραδυ!!τι λετεε??αξιζει?

----------


## dany 1993

φιλε μου,αυτην τ πρωτεινη τ ειχα παρει και εγω κ εμεινα τρεισευχαριστημενος!τ χρησιμοποιησα ενα μηνα κ εβαλα 4 μυικα κιλα!οταν μ ειπε ο πωλητης οτι θα μ δωσει αυτα τ αποτελεσματα δ τ πιστευα κ ομως ειναι αληθεια!επαιρνα 1 scoop τ πρωι κ 2 μετα τ προπονηση και τ αποτελεσματα εκπληκτικα!ΑΞΙΖΕΙ!!!

----------


## lef

> φιλε μου,αυτην τ πρωτεινη τ ειχα παρει και εγω κ εμεινα τρεισευχαριστημενος!τ χρησιμοποιησα ενα μηνα κ εβαλα *4 μυικα κιλα*!οταν μ ειπε ο πωλητης οτι θα μ δωσει αυτα τ αποτελεσματα δ τ πιστευα κ ομως ειναι αληθεια!επαιρνα 1 scoop τ πρωι κ 2 μετα τ προπονηση και τ αποτελεσματα εκπληκτικα!ΑΞΙΖΕΙ!!!


κοψε κατι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> φιλε μου,αυτην τ πρωτεινη τ ειχα παρει και εγω κ εμεινα τρεισευχαριστημενος!τ χρησιμοποιησα ενα μηνα κ εβαλα 4 μυικα κιλα!οταν μ ειπε ο πωλητης οτι θα μ δωσει αυτα τ αποτελεσματα δ τ πιστευα κ ομως ειναι αληθεια!επαιρνα 1 scoop τ πρωι κ 2 μετα τ προπονηση και τ αποτελεσματα εκπληκτικα!ΑΞΙΖΕΙ!!!


Μάλλον έχεις κάνει κάποιο λάθος...1 χρόνο ήθελες να πεις... :01. Mr. Green: 

Εκτός και αν έχει τόσο ζάχαρη μέσα που έβαλες 4 κιλά, αλλά όχι μυϊκά...
Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι και πάλι πολλά είναι...

----------


## lef

> Μάλλον έχεις κάνει κάποιο λάθος...1 χρόνο ήθελες να πεις...
> 
> Εκτός και αν έχει τόσο ζάχαρη μέσα που έβαλες 4 κιλά, αλλά όχι μυϊκά...
> *Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι και πάλι πολλά είναι.*..


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Titanium

> φιλε μου,αυτην τ πρωτεινη τ ειχα παρει και εγω κ εμεινα τρεισευχαριστημενος!*τ χρησιμοποιησα ενα μηνα κ εβαλα 4 μυικα κιλα!*οταν μ ειπε ο πωλητης οτι θα μ δωσει αυτα τ αποτελεσματα δ τ πιστευα κ ομως ειναι αληθεια!επαιρνα 1 scoop τ πρωι κ 2 μετα τ προπονηση και τ αποτελεσματα εκπληκτικα!ΑΞΙΖΕΙ!!!


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: Καλο... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Vassilis_X

Τελικά κάποιοι εργαζόμενοι δουλεύουν υπερωρίες για το καλό της εταιρίας τους..  :01. Smile:

----------


## dany 1993

ημουν 73 κιλα κ μετα απο ενα μηνα ειχα φτασει στα  77 κιλα!τ μονα π χρησιμοποιησα ηταν η complete 8  κ ενα λιποτροπικο(δ θα πω τ ονομασια τ)!εκανα γυμναστικη 5 φορες τ βδομαδα...κ ειχα αυτα τ αποτελεσματα!

----------


## lef

ναι 4 κιλα μπορει να πηρες αλλα οχι μυικα.δεν ειναι δυνατον.νερα λογικα ειναι μπορει και αυξηση στο λιπος

----------


## Wolve

> ημουν 73 κιλα κ μετα απο ενα μηνα ειχα φτασει στα  77 κιλα!τ μονα π χρησιμοποιησα ηταν η complete 8  κ ενα λιποτροπικο(δ θα πω τ ονομασια τ)!εκανα γυμναστικη 5 φορες τ βδομαδα...κ ειχα αυτα τ αποτελεσματα!


Να τος και ο αντωναρος, κοιτα 4 μυικα κιλα ειναι δυσκολο να παρεις και μεσα σε ενα χρονο. Ουσιαστικα οταν εισαι σε ογκο βαζεις νερα με λιπος και μυες, οταν πας σε γραμμωση χανεις αυτα τα νερα και το λιπος και κρατας οσους μυες απο αυτους μπορεις. Ουσιαστικα και μισο μυικο κιλο να εβαλες σε 1 μηνα θα επρεπε να πετας στα συννεφα γιατι και αυτο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο. 

υ.γ: πανε διαβασε κατι αρθρα που εχει σκορπια στη διατροφη/γενικες συζητησεις κτλ, καπου γινεται ολοκληρο θεμα για μυικα κιλα/νερα/λιπος

----------


## gmalamos

Καλη διαλυτοτητα..Μετρια γευση για μενα. :01. Sad: Πηρα και τη μεγαλη δεν επαιρνα την μικρη να δοκιμασω πρωτα!!

----------


## apolitosmakis

Την είχα αγοράσει και εγώ πριν καιρό….

Έπηζε πολλή ρε παιδιά  όμως….. μάλλον πολλή ζάχαρη….. αλλά  οκ…. επιθυμητό για μένα τοτε… για άλλος μπορι και όχι…

Γιατί την προμοταρουν έτσι  τόσο πολλή εννοώ?

Και βασικά  τι άθλιο σιτε είναι αυτό που έχουν?????????????

----------


## Ramrod

> Την είχα αγοράσει και εγώ πριν καιρό….
> 
> Έπηζε πολλή ρε παιδιά  όμως…..


Μήπως επειδή είναι blend...?

----------


## apolitosmakis

"Οτι έχει επιτευχθεί ήδη απο έναν άνθρωπο μπορεί να επιτευχθεί και απ' τους υπόλοιπους..." 

αυτο εδω πιος το ειπε????????????????????

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> "Οτι έχει επιτευχθεί ήδη απο έναν άνθρωπο μπορεί να επιτευχθεί και απ' τους υπόλοιπους..." 
> 
> αυτο εδω πιος το ειπε????????????????????


 τωρα αυτο που κολλαει?

----------


## apolitosmakis

χαχαχα
πουθενα απλα το διαβασα στον ramrod... ειναι στην υπογραφη του.....

----------


## Varta

Αφου διαβασα λοιπον το θεμα ειπα και γω να δοκιμασω την εν λογω πρωτεινη. διαλυτοτητα 8/10 γευση 6/10 φουσκομα 10/10 καλυτερη απο 1 καφασι με μπυρες μαλλον οι ποιο πανω που ποσταρανε με 2,3,4 ποστς δουλευουν στα xtreme stores...

----------


## Socratis100

Την πηρα κα εγω αυτη αλλα σε εμενα ηταν μαυρη απο εξω[οχι ροζ,η ροζ ηταν στο επανω ραφι,εχουν διαφορα?].Για να την παρω μου τα επρηξε ο μαγκας εκει περα.Μεχρι και για τον ζαμπιδη μου ειπε.
Την πηρα για πρωι μονο ,ενα σκοοπ μαζι με γαλα,και μετα απο προπονηση την gold standard της Ον.Πιστευω καλα ειναι
Παντως μαλλον βγαινει αληθινος,γιατι μου ειπε οτι σου δινει τρελα φουσκοματα και ενεργεια αν την πιεις.
Θα σας πω αυριο

----------


## amateur666

αυτο που μ την εσπαγε στην complete 8 ειναι οτι 1ον δεν διαλυοταν με τπτ κ 2ον οτι ειχα τρελα φουσκωματα...το μονο καλο ειναι..δεν 3ερω ετσι μ φανηκε εμενα(παιζει να λεω κ μλκ..  :01. Smile:  )..μ εδωσε πιο εντονη φλεβικοτητα..κ ιδρωνα περισσσοτερο..

----------


## Varta

> αυτο που μ την εσπαγε στην complete 8 ειναι οτι 1ον δεν διαλυοταν με τπτ κ 2ον οτι ειχα τρελα φουσκωματα...το μονο καλο ειναι..δεν 3ερω ετσι μ φανηκε εμενα(παιζει να λεω κ μλκ..  )..μ εδωσε πιο εντονη φλεβικοτητα..κ ιδρωνα περισσσοτερο..


μια απλη πρωτεινη ειναι.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## amateur666

ναι δεν διαφωνω απλως λεω οτι γενικα ηταν χαλια...κ οτι κατα τη διαρκεια που την επερνα τ μονο π μ αρεσε ειναι οτι ιδρωνα πιο πολυ απο οτι συνηθως..δεν ξερω αν εφταιγε η πρωτεινη απλωσ τ αναφερω σαν μια αλλαγη πανω απο τη στιγμη ποθ την επερνα...

----------


## Socratis100

Πως μπορεις να πιεις δυο σκοοπ απο αυτο το πραμα?
Λοπον,εβαλα ενα σκοοπ βανιλια με νερο.Ωραια γευση ,καλη δυαλητοτητα αλλα πολυ γλυκια.Οπως ειπαν και τα παιδια απο πανω,απιστευτα φουσκωματα,σε κραταει.
Ερωτηση
Το πρωι πως την πινεται?Με νερο?Θα αντεξω να παρω αυτην,2 αυγα και γαλα[μπαναν και βρωμη δεν το βαζω γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τα βγαλω].
Η myfusion η blend τοσα φουσκωματα δινει?

----------


## amateur666

το πρωι με γαλα την επινα...και μετα την προπονηση με νερο...

----------


## Socratis100

Ετρωγες και αυγα το πρωι?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

gremg κάνε μια διαμόρφωση στο ποστ σου, πχ παραγράφους, μπας και διαβαστεί γιατί έτσι είναι πολύ κουραστικό. 

Καλώς ήλθες στο φόρουμ. Πέρασε από την ενότητα Νεα Μέλη για να σε χαιρετήσει ο κόσμος.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## gremg

Ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γραφω μιας και το φορουμ το παρακακολουθω περίπου ενα τριμηνο και προσπαθησα πρώτα να διαβάσω ενα μεγάλο μέρος του ώστε να βγάλω κάποια τελικα συμπεράσματα μέσα απο την τόσο μεγάλη συσσώρευση εμπειρίας κύριως και δευτερευόντος γνώσης. 

Ασχολούμαι συστηματικά με την γυμναστική 12 χρόνια, συγκεκριμένα απο τα 16, μέσα απο κολυμβηση, πολο, πυγμαχία τελευταία και πάντα εξάσκηση με βάρη ολα αυτά τα χρόνια. Συμπληρώματα δεν είχα δοκιμάσει ποτε, νέχρι πριν 3 μήνες, οπου λόγω στρατιωτικής θητείας αλλα και προσωπικού προβλήματος η επιδόσεις μου, κυρίως η διάρκεια που ήθελα ειχαν πάρει την κατιούσα (παόλο που υπηρέτησα ως καταδρομέας, εκει η γυμναστική είχε τελειως διαφορετικό στοχο).

 Μέσα απο το φορουμ καταστάλαξα ότι πρεπει να αρχισω με μια πρωτείνη, έτσι ώστε να βελτιώσω την διατροφή μου, που λόγω του στρατού είχε χαλάσει πολύ με αποτέλεσμα μεν να αδυνατίσω, αλλα να χάσω την μυικότητα μου. Πήγα λοιπόν στα εν λόγω καταστήματα και μου πρότειναν αυτή την πρωτείνη και είπα ασχετος είμαι, ας την πάρω...εγώ να σας κάνω αξιολόγηση δεν μπορώ πρώτον γιατί δεν έχω μέτρο συγκρισης ούτε μπορώ να πω ότι η βελτίωση των επιδόσεων μου οφείλεται σ'αυτη.

 Διαβάζοντας χθες τα παραπάνω, είπα λες να με επιασαν κορόιδο και να υπάρχουν τόσες διαφορές απο πρωτείνη σε πρωτείνη...έτσι ανέτρεξα στον κουμπάρο μου, που ασχολείται με μεγάλη επιτυχία για 22 χρόνια σε πολύ απαιτητικό άθλημα (δεν αναφέρω διοτι εύκολα θα καταλαβετε για ποιον αναφερομαι όσοι ασχολούνται), με την ερώτηση αν υπαρχουν διαφορες απο μαρκα σε μάρκα και τι προσδίδει η κάθε μια...η απάντηση του ήταν αφοπλιστική και λίγο πολύ αναμενόμενη στους πιο ώριμους εδώ...

η επιδόσεις έρχονται μέσα απο την προπόνηση, η πειθαρχία εκτέλεσης της άσκησης, η διάρκεια στις προπονήσεις σου και η ισορροπημένη διατροφή θα σου φέρει τα μέγιστα αποτελέσματα, απο συμπληρώματα διαφορά θα νοιώσεις μόνο με την κρεατίνη και αυτα σε παροδικό επιπεδο εαν δεν συνεχίσεις να γυμνάζεσαι σκληρα... η πρωτείνη ειναι ενα καλό γεύμα που δύσκολα το βρισκεις στην διατροφή σου σε μεγάλη ποσότητα...απο εκει και πέρα ολες οι εταιρίες, οι γνωστές και καταξιιωμένες βγάζουν πρωτείνες καλής ποιότητας και το βασικότερο μεγάλης πιστότητας στην ταμπέλα με την διατροφική αξία που περιέχουν (υπάρχει θεμα αν όντως περιέχουν ολα αυτά που λένε και σε τι βαθμο απο αυτα που γράφουν) ... 

το θέμα είναι να βρείς οικονομικές λύσεις, να σου ταιριάζουν στην γεύση, φουσκωμα (απο οργανισμό σε οργανισμό διαφέρει) και να μην τα παραλείπεις στην καθημερινότητα σου...ολα τα υπολοιπα περι αυτή ειναι καλή ή αλλη είναι καλύτερη, είναι για κατανάλωση και τίποτα παραπάνω...όσο για την δοσολογία γενικα για της πρωτείνες είναι ανάλογα με τον οργανισμό...

δεν έχει αξια να πάρει πχ 100γρ πρωτείνη σε ένα γεύμα γιατί κάθε οργανισμό έχει συγκεκριμένη πρωτεινοσυνθεση και τα υπολοιπα τα αποβάλει σε λιπος ή κοπρανα-ούρα....ενα τιρ που μου πρότεινε για να βρώ την μέγιστη απορροφηση που μπορώ να περνω σε καθε γεύμα, είναι να ξεκινήσω με 1/2σκουπ 3 φορές την ημέρα (περίπου 45 γρ) για 5 μέρες να παρατηρήσω αν όλες η λειτουργίες μου είναι φυσιολογικές, να αυξήσω σε 1-1/2-1 για άλλες 5 και μετά 1-1-1για άλλες 5 μέχρι να φτάσω το 5χ1 (125γρ περίπου) και δεν έχω καμια ανωμαλία (φουσκωμα, αέρια, τάση για εμμετο, κάθε τι διαφορετικό απο το κανονικό)..

έτσι βρίσκεις την σωστή ημερήσια προσληψη πρωτείνης...όσες για της ώρες...μισή ώρα μετα το πρωινό ξύπνημα αντι γεύματος, μια ώρα πριν τον ύπνο και μισή ώρα μετά την προπόνηση...αυτό για 3 γεύματα για περισότερα γεύματα αντικάτασταση των δεκατιανών και μετά απο μισή ώρα φρούτα πράσινα κυρίως...

με λιγα λόγια απο όσα κατάλαβα...πολλα γεύματα με μικρες ποσότητες πρωτείνη 25γρ, ώστε να προλαβαίνει ο οργανισμός να τα διαλύει...οσο για την εν λόγω πρωτείνη απο οτι καταλάβατε ουτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη, χρηματικά ειναι περίπου στα ίδα με τις άλλες..τώρα το θέμα είναι αυτή η εταιρία ειναι καλή warrionlab ????αυτό δεν τον ρώτησα γιατί απο την αρχή μου είπε εγώ έχω πάρει απο όλες τις εταιρίες και δεν υπάρχουν διαφορές παραμονο στα χαρακτηριστικά (whey,καζεινη αμεσης απορρόφησης, αργής κλπ)...

ηθελα να τα πω ολα αυτά γιατί πραγματικα εννοιωσα κοροιδο γιατι και εγω ακριβώς την ιδια συμπεριφορά είχα απο το εν λόγο μαγαζι

----------


## amateur666

> Ετρωγες και αυγα το πρωι?


οχι δεν τρωω αυγα λογο οτι ειμαι αλλεργικος στα αυγα  :01. Sad:  ....αλλα πιστευω ενα πρωινο που περιεχει κουακερ γαλα πρωτεινη ειναι μια χαρα..απο εκει κ περα εξαρταται απο τ γενικοτερο προγραμμα διατροφησ-γυμναστικης που κανει ο καθενας...

----------


## Socratis100

Ερωτηση επειδη δεν πολθκαλταβα.Αυτο απο εξω λεει να πινουμε 2 σκοοπ σε καθε δοση.2 σκοοπ ειναι 30 γραμμαρια προτεινης ή 60?

----------


## Varta

> Ερωτηση επειδη δεν πολθκαλταβα.Αυτο απο εξω λεει να πινουμε 2 σκοοπ σε καθε δοση.2 σκοοπ ειναι 30 γραμμαρια προτεινης ή 60?


1scoop παιζει να ειναι και 60γρ....

----------


## californication

> η απάντηση του ήταν αφοπλιστική και λίγο πολύ αναμενόμενη στους πιο ώριμους εδώ...
> 
> η επιδόσεις έρχονται μέσα απο την προπόνηση, η πειθαρχία εκτέλεσης της άσκησης, η διάρκεια στις προπονήσεις σου και η ισορροπημένη διατροφή θα σου φέρει τα μέγιστα αποτελέσματα, απο συμπληρώματα διαφορά θα νοιώσεις μόνο με την κρεατίνη και αυτα σε παροδικό επιπεδο εαν δεν συνεχίσεις να γυμνάζεσαι σκληρα... η πρωτείνη ειναι ενα καλό γεύμα που δύσκολα το βρισκεις στην διατροφή σου σε μεγάλη ποσότητα...απο εκει και πέρα ολες οι εταιρίες, οι γνωστές και καταξιιωμένες βγάζουν πρωτείνες καλής ποιότητας και το βασικότερο μεγάλης πιστότητας στην ταμπέλα με την διατροφική αξία που περιέχουν (υπάρχει θεμα αν όντως περιέχουν ολα αυτά που λένε και σε τι βαθμο απο αυτα που γράφουν) ... 
> 
> το θέμα είναι να βρείς οικονομικές λύσεις, να σου ταιριάζουν στην γεύση, φουσκωμα (απο οργανισμό σε οργανισμό διαφέρει) και να μην τα παραλείπεις στην καθημερινότητα σου...ολα τα υπολοιπα περι αυτή ειναι καλή ή αλλη είναι καλύτερη, είναι για κατανάλωση και τίποτα παραπάνω...όσο για την δοσολογία γενικα για της πρωτείνες είναι ανάλογα με τον οργανισμό...
> 
> δεν έχει αξια να πάρει πχ 100γρ πρωτείνη σε ένα γεύμα γιατί κάθε οργανισμό έχει συγκεκριμένη πρωτεινοσυνθεση και τα υπολοιπα τα αποβάλει σε λιπος ή κοπρανα-ούρα....ενα τιρ που μου πρότεινε για να βρώ την μέγιστη απορροφηση που μπορώ να περνω σε καθε γεύμα, είναι να ξεκινήσω με 1/2σκουπ 3 φορές την ημέρα (περίπου 45 γρ) για 5 μέρες να παρατηρήσω αν όλες η λειτουργίες μου είναι φυσιολογικές, να αυξήσω σε 1-1/2-1 για άλλες 5 και μετά 1-1-1για άλλες 5 μέχρι να φτάσω το 5χ1 (125γρ περίπου) και δεν έχω καμια ανωμαλία (φουσκωμα, αέρια, τάση για εμμετο, κάθε τι διαφορετικό απο το κανονικό)..
> 
> έτσι βρίσκεις την σωστή ημερήσια προσληψη πρωτείνης...όσες για της ώρες...μισή ώρα μετα το πρωινό ξύπνημα αντι γεύματος, μια ώρα πριν τον ύπνο και μισή ώρα μετά την προπόνηση...αυτό για 3 γεύματα για περισότερα γεύματα αντικάτασταση των δεκατιανών και μετά απο μισή ώρα φρούτα πράσινα κυρίως...
> ...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## chris corfu

> 1scoop παιζει να ειναι και 60γρ....


παιδες, 30γρ εχει ανα σκουπ η εν λογω πρωτεινη.. προτεινουν δοση 2 σκουπ αλλα ειναι υπερβολικο, να χρησιμοποιειτε ενα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Socratis100

> παιδες, 30γρ εχει ανα σκουπ η εν λογω πρωτεινη.. προτεινουν δοση 2 σκουπ αλλα ειναι υπερβολικο, να χρησιμοποιειτε ενα.


Thanks

----------


## psilos85

Την πηρα και γω χθες με γευση σοκολατα. Απο γευση και διαλυτοτητα ειναι καλη(την πρωτεινη τη χτυπαω παντα στη φραπεδιερα). 
Προσωπικα βαζω ενα φτυαρι... εεε scoop ηθελα να πω το πρωι μαζι με το πρωινο και το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο.

----------


## kostasdellios

γεια σας παιδια και απο μενα καινουριοσ εδω περα,και ειδα θεμα για την πρωτεινη την λεγομενη 8αρα ηθελα να πω οτι την ειχα παρει και στο παλιο κουτι της αλλα και στο καινουριο μιασ και ειχα διαβασει ενα φυλαδδιακη τησ ον που ελεγε για ολεσ τησ πρωτεινεσ τι ωρα ειναι καλο να τισ περνουμε και για ποιο λογο πηγα να αγορασω λοιπον την προ κομπλεξ τησ ον αλλα η τιμη τησ απλησιαστη για τοσα κιλα πρωτεινη επικεντρωθηκα σ πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων για το λογο οτι προτιμουσα να τρεφομαι απο πολλεσ πηγεσ πρωτεινησ και οχι μονο απο γαλα και ετσι αγορα στον κομπλετε 8 τησ γουοριορλαμπ μαρεσε αρκετα διαλυτοτηα σ μενα καλη και γευση μετρια σχεδον απο τοτε που ξεκινησα με συμπληρωμα ξεκινησα με αυτην την εταιρεια μονο σ πρωτεινη και αμινοξεα απλα αυτο που διαβασα παραπανω ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πωσ εβαλε 4 κιλα με καθαρη πρωτεινη !!!!

----------


## s0k0s

Με σωστη διατροφη, σωστη ληψη συμπληρωματων και καλο υπνο, δεν μπορουν να μπουν τα 4κιλα;

----------


## kostasdellios

> Με σωστη διατροφη, σωστη ληψη συμπληρωματων και καλο υπνο, δεν μπορουν να μπουν τα 4κιλα;


με καλη διατροφη ναι φιλε μου αλλα οχι με μια απλη καθαρη πρωτεινη αυτο μμου φανηκε περιεργο οι καθαρεσ ειναι για συντηρηση νομιζω και για αναπληρωση γλυκογονου μετα την προπονηση ετσι δ ειναι?

----------


## Nickolas

> Με σωστη διατροφη, σωστη ληψη συμπληρωματων και καλο υπνο, δεν μπορουν να μπουν τα 4κιλα;


Μπορούν αλλά όχι καθαρά σε μυικό ιστό.

Όπως έχουν γράψει και αρκετοί φίλοι πιό πριν θα τα πάρεις σε μύες+νερό+λίπος.

----------


## pavlito10

πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα,μετρια γευση(σοκολατα) για μενα.την θεωρω καλη επιλογη για την κατηγορια της(blend) σε αναλογια με την τιμη της..αν και δεν την εχς σε ιδιαιτερη εκτιμηση την εταιρια.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## IRINE G7

Και ποιες είναι τελικά αυτές οι οκτώ πηγές πρωτεϊνης; Το προϊόν περιέχει ασπαρτάμη ή φυσική ζάχαρη;

----------


## raziel13epsilon

Μετα απο την καταναλωση του πρωτου κουτιου αποφασισα να γραψω ενα review.

Γευση 8/10 ( Σοκολατα ~ πολυ ωραια γευση αλλα σου αφηνε μια περιεργη γευση στο στομα , σαν να ειχα φαει μπιζελια )
Διαλυτοτητα 9/10 ( αρκετα καλη ~ με το κουταλακι ανακατεμα και ολα καλα )
Τιμή 6/10 ( Θα περιμενες οτι θα ειναι φθηνη αλλα τα 69 ευρω σε αφηνουν με το στομα ανοιχτο )
διαρκεια 7/10 ( Επερνα 1 σκουπ και οχι 2 που αναγραφει η συσκευασια και μου εβγαλε περιπου στις 60 δοσεις )
Ποιοτητα 7/10 ( Δε μπορω να βαλω μεγαλυτερο βαθμο λογω μπιζελιων και σογιας στις πηγες πρωτεινης )

Σε γενικες γραμμες εμεινα ευχαριστημενος . Δε ξερω αν θα την ξανα επερνα σε αυτη τη τιμη. Ισως αμα ειχε καμια 50αρια ευρω να το σκεφτομουνα.

----------


## Redragon7

Είμαι στο δεύτερο κουτί της εν λόγω πρωτείνης...
Γενικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος απο τη διαλυτότητα (με κουταλάκι σε κρύο γάλα για πλάκα).
Γεύση (βανίλια) είναι καλή, δεν είναι η κλασσική βανίλια αλλά έχει μια ιδιαίτερη γεύση (σαν βανίλια με λίγο καφέ/μόκα μέσα) αλλά είναι πολύ ευχάριστη. Η σοκολάτα που δοκίμασα σε φακελάκι 1 δόσης δεν μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα. Η γεύση cookies (πάλι σε φακελάκι) ήταν πολύ ωραία!
Το scoop που έχει μέσα είναι κωμικοτραγικό, άνετα βαφτίζεις μωρό μέσα :01. Smile:  Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ scoop από άλλο προιόν (12 γραμμαρια) και κάνω τη δουλειά μου.
Την χρησιμοποιώ παντού και πάντα, με γάλα, με νερό, σε γιαούρτι, σε τηγανίτες, σε home made μπάρες πρωτείνης κτλ.
Δεν έχω να παρατηρήσω φουσκώματα και/ή άλλες "παρενέργειες" :01. Wink: 
Η τιμή της είναι αρκετά (έως πολύ) τσιμπημένη.
Ως εκ τούτου δεν σκοπεύω να την ξαναπάρω. Θα προτιμήσω κάποια άλλη, για αλλαγή κυρίως (ON Gold, Myofusion, Reflex, Syntrax whey shake).

----------


## dimitrispump

ΣΕ σολκολατα που ειχα παρει ενα κιλο η γευση μου εμοιαζε σαν χωμα και ειχα πολλα αερια,φυσικα δεν ξαναπηρα,ακριβη πολυ εξαλλου.

----------


## raiden

Απο τις καλυτερες πολλαπλων πηγων που κυκλοφορουν ! Η γευση cookies απλα απιστευτη !! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## totis

Ας πω και εγω την αποψη μου.Μου δωσανε κατι δειγματακια στα x-treme σε 3 διαφορετικες γευσεις,σοκολατα,βανιλια και μπισκοτο,Διαλυτικοτητα καλη,από γευση μετρια πραγματα η βανιλια μου φανηκε πολύ περιεργη δεν θυμιζε βανιλια,η σοκολατα καλη,και με γευση μπισκοτο παλι περιεργη μου φανηκε,μου αφηνε μια περιεργη γευσει σορρυ που θα το πω σαν εμετος,και επισης ενώ γενικα μπορω να φαω οτιδήποτε χωρις να με ενοχλεί,ειχα παρατηρησει ότι μου εφερνε αρκετα ρεψίματα,σαν να με φουσκωνε.......ειλικρινα δεν μου αφησε θετικη εντυπώση,αν και είμαι υπερ τον πολλων πηγων στις πρωτεινες και όχι σε απλη γουει αυτή την βρηκα μετρια,υπαρχουν πολύ καλυτερες,και επισης είναι και ακριβη.......

----------


## Konstantinos5

Εγώ την χρησιμοποιώ συχνά πυκνά και πάντα σε γεύση μπανάνα ή φράουλα και μου αρέσει αρκετά μπορώ να πώ. Με την διαλυτότητα δεν έχω θέμα ούτε με το νερό ούτε με γάλα λαίτ που την πέρνω το πρωί. Το πρωί ειδικά νιώθω να με κρατάει για κάμποση ώρα χωρίς να πεινάω. Α' και την πέρνω σε φάκελο του κιλού περίπου στα 30ευρώ όπότε σαν τιμή τη βρίσκω ΟΚ.

----------


## deadlifter

> Μετα απο την καταναλωση του πρωτου κουτιου αποφασισα να γραψω ενα review.
> 
> Γευση 8/10 ( Σοκολατα ~ πολυ ωραια γευση αλλα σου αφηνε μια περιεργη γευση στο στομα , σαν να ειχα φαει μπιζελια )
> Διαλυτοτητα 9/10 ( αρκετα καλη ~ με το κουταλακι ανακατεμα και ολα καλα )
> Τιμή 6/10 ( Θα περιμενες οτι θα ειναι φθηνη αλλα τα 69 ευρω σε αφηνουν με το στομα ανοιχτο )
> διαρκεια 7/10 ( Επερνα 1 σκουπ και οχι 2 που αναγραφει η συσκευασια και μου εβγαλε περιπου στις 60 δοσεις )
> Ποιοτητα 7/10 ( Δε μπορω να βαλω μεγαλυτερο βαθμο λογω μπιζελιων και σογιας στις πηγες πρωτεινης )
> 
> Σε γενικες γραμμες εμεινα ευχαριστημενος . Δε ξερω αν θα την ξανα επερνα σε αυτη τη τιμη. Ισως αμα ειχε καμια 50αρια ευρω να το σκεφτομουνα.


συγνωμη φιλε μου αλλα αμα δεν ειχεσ διαβασει την ετικετα ουτε που θα το ελεγες αυτο και μεταξυ μας ποτε ηταν η τελευταια φορα που εφαγες μπιζελια?και αμα ειχαν τετοια γευση φερε μοθ και μενα ενα ταπερακι :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## MUSCLE MASTER

> Με την xtreme το θεμα ειναι να μην πας εκει και δειξεις άσχετος... Το τι μακακια θα σου πουλησουν ένας θεός ξέρει...
> 
> Αδερφε μην παιρνεις 2 σκουπ ... 60 γραμαρια καπακι δεν νομιζω να μπορεί να τα αφομοιώσει ο οργανισμός σου.
> 
> Οσοι τη χρησιμοποιήσουν ας μας πουν αν είχαν τπτ φουσκόματα αέρια κτλ κτλ. Γιατι με την whey της warriorlab έβαζα κάτω πολλούς παπούδες μπιροκοίλιδες όταν την έπινα



Προσωπικα εχω χρησιμοποιησει και τις 2!Δεν με πειραξε στο στομαχι ουτε ειχα φουσκωματα!Μου κανει εντυπωση που λες πως ειχες φουσκωματα απο whey πρωτεινη!Οσον αναφορα για τα 2 scoop , μπορεις να τα χρησιμοποιησεις!Ειναι αργης αφομειωσης συμπληρωμα και σταδιακα ο οργανισμος σου αφομειωνει τα γραμμαρια! :01. Wink:

----------


## raiden

> συγνωμη φιλε μου αλλα αμα δεν ειχεσ διαβασει την ετικετα ουτε που θα το ελεγες αυτο και μεταξυ μας ποτε ηταν η τελευταια φορα που εφαγες μπιζελια?και αμα ειχαν τετοια γευση φερε μοθ και μενα ενα ταπερακι


ενταξει τραβηγμενο..! μα μπιζελια ?????

----------


## LEGPRESS

εγω πηγα στα x treme και τη ζητησα σε γευση μπροκολο αλλα ειχε τελειωσει...κι ο πωλητης πηγε με το ζορι να μου προωθησει το κουνουπιδι...μου φαινεται πως προωθουν το κουνουπιδι στα x treme τελευταια...θα το ψαξω...απλα αστειευομαι... :01. Mr. Green: οντως πολυ περιεργο φιλε μου που αυτο με το μπιζελι που περιγραφεις...ομολογω οτι ευτυχως εγω δεν ενιωσα τιποτα τετοιο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπανάνα,βανίλια και μπισκότο που έχω δοκιμάσει, μου φάνηκαν μια χαρά και σε γευση και διαλυτότητα.
Ούτε υπερβολικά γλυκές, ούτε αγευστες, έτσι όπως πρέπει να είναι δηλαδή.

----------


## LEGPRESS

> Μπανάνα,βανίλια και μπισκότο πχω δοκιμάσει, μου φάνηκαν μια χαρά και σε γευση και διαλυτότητα.
> Ούτε υπερβολικά γλυκές, ούτε αγευστες, έτσι όπως πρέπει να είναι δηλαδή.


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα...ειδικά το μπισκότο όταν το χα πάρει είχα καταντήσει γραφικός από τη διαφημιση που του κάνα σε γνωστούς και φίλους.και η διαλυτότητα αρκετά καλή.

----------


## Geotas

Όντως η γεύση μπισκοτου πολυ καλη. Προτιμώ όμως την μπανάνα. Γενικά μια πολυ καλη πρωτεΐνη πολλών πηγών. Νομίζω το καλύτερο προϊόν που βγάζει η warriorlab.

----------


## salvator

cookies προσωπικα ειναι απο τις γευστικοτερες που εχω πιει (και με νερο εννοειται γιατι με γαλα γινεται σουπερ!!) μπανανα και φραουλα επισης πολυ καλες, βανιλια δεν εχω πιει ακομα, σοκολατα πολυ βελτιωμενη με παλαιοτερα. ελαφρια χωρις να σε ληγωνει. το βασικοτερο τωρα σαν πρωτεϊνη την θεωρω εξαιρετικη επιλογη για μεσα στην ημερα και πριν τον υπνο ακομα οταν λειπει η καζεϊνη και δε θες να μπλεκεις με πολλα κουτια..

----------


## storm68

Και εγώ για Complete 8 ψηφίζω cookies με διαφορά!
Προσωπικά αυτό το προϊόν της WarriorLab μου αρέσει πολύ. Όσο για τη τιμή, πάντα προτιμώ το refill bag για να μου βγαίνει φθηνότερο. Δεν είναι εποχή για σπατάλες!

----------


## MyoBomb

Είναι 2η φορά που την παίρνω και παρατηρώ για 2η φορά το ίδιο πράγμα. 
Μάλιστα της προσθέτω και 1 scoop carbo up της ιδιας εταιρίας (ΑΝΑΘΕΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ).

Μετά απο 5 λεπτά ΣΚΥΛΟΠΕΙΝΑΩ. Σα να μην την πηρα ποτε ενα πράμα.

Θα ρωτήσω στη σχολή μου (χημικό) αμα με αφηνουν labtest στον τομέα τεχνολογίας τροφίμων. 

Μου μυρίζει άγρια  σόγια  εδώ.

----------


## totis

> Είναι 2η φορά που την παίρνω και παρατηρώ για 2η φορά το ίδιο πράγμα. 
> Μάλιστα της προσθέτω και 1 scoop carbo up της ιδιας εταιρίας (ΑΝΑΘΕΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ).
> 
> Μετά απο 5 λεπτά ΣΚΥΛΟΠΕΙΝΑΩ. Σα να μην την πηρα ποτε ενα πράμα.
> 
> Θα ρωτήσω στη σχολή μου (χημικό) αμα με αφηνουν labtest στον τομέα τεχνολογίας τροφίμων. 
> 
> Μου μυρίζει άγρια  σόγια  εδώ.


Δεν νομιζω την εχω δοκιμασει αρκετες φορες και σε αρκετες και διαφορετικες γευσεις από δειγματακια που μου στελνουν, εμενα μια χαρα με κραταγε αρκετη ωρα μπορω να πω...Απλα δεν τρελαθηκα με τις γευσεις της.......Και δεν είναι και φθηνη για πολλων πηγων,αν επαιζε κατι τετοιο θα ητανε πολύ πιο χαμηλη η τιμη της,,,,,,,,

----------


## Source Of Energy

> Είναι 2η φορά που την παίρνω και παρατηρώ για 2η φορά το ίδιο πράγμα. 
> Μάλιστα της προσθέτω και 1 scoop carbo up της ιδιας εταιρίας (ΑΝΑΘΕΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ).
> 
> Μετά απο 5 λεπτά ΣΚΥΛΟΠΕΙΝΑΩ. Σα να μην την πηρα ποτε ενα πράμα.
> 
> Θα ρωτήσω στη σχολή μου (χημικό) αμα με αφηνουν labtest στον τομέα τεχνολογίας τροφίμων. 
> 
> Μου μυρίζει άγρια  σόγια  εδώ.


Φάε και κάτι σε στερεά τροφή αμέσως μετα την προπο.. την είχα δοκιμάσει σε μια δόση σε δειγματάκι που την ειχα βρει και με κάλυψε τουλάχιστον για 2 ώρες

----------


## Polyneikos

> Είναι 2η φορά που την παίρνω και παρατηρώ για 2η φορά το ίδιο πράγμα. 
> Μάλιστα της προσθέτω και 1 scoop carbo up της ιδιας εταιρίας (ΑΝΑΘΕΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ).
> 
> Μετά απο 5 λεπτά ΣΚΥΛΟΠΕΙΝΑΩ. Σα να μην την πηρα ποτε ενα πράμα.
> 
> Θα ρωτήσω στη σχολή μου (χημικό) αμα με αφηνουν labtest στον τομέα τεχνολογίας τροφίμων. 
> 
> Μου μυρίζει άγρια  σόγια  εδώ.


Εγω που την εχω δοκιμάσει, με κράτησε αρκετά..
Το μονο που θα υποψιαζόμουν για την απότομη πείνα σου, ειναι ο υδατάνθρακας,αλλά σίγουρα οχι στα 5 λεπτά..Περίεργο..

----------


## donkixoths

Από ποσοστό cholesterol έχει η είναι 0%?

Στάλθηκε από το GT-N7100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MyoBomb

Τι να πώ, μάλλον φταίει η γενικότερη διατροφή μου γιατί συνήθως πάω πρόπο 2-3 ώρες μετά το πρωινό  οπότε έχω τελείως άδειο στομάχι και με 1,5 ώρα προπόνηση..
λογικό να τρελένομαι.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως

----------


## MUSCLE MASTER

> Με την xtreme το θεμα ειναι να μην πας εκει και δειξεις άσχετος... Το τι μακακια θα σου πουλησουν ένας θεός ξέρει...
> 
> Αδερφε μην παιρνεις 2 σκουπ ... 60 γραμαρια καπακι δεν νομιζω να μπορεί να τα αφομοιώσει ο οργανισμός σου.
> 
> Οσοι τη χρησιμοποιήσουν ας μας πουν αν είχαν τπτ φουσκόματα αέρια κτλ κτλ. Γιατι με την whey της warriorlab έβαζα κάτω πολλούς παπούδες μπιροκοίλιδες όταν την έπινα


Προσωπικα δεν με πειραξε με φουσκωματα η complete 8!Παντως για την εν λογω πρωτεινη δεν ειναι λαθος να περνεις 2 scoops!Μη ξεχναμε πως ειναι αργης αφομειωσης επομενως τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης που σου προσφερει θα αφομειωθουν απο τον οργανισμο απλως πιο καθυστερημενα! :01. Wink:

----------


## MyoBomb

Πάλι τα ίδια....Μόλις γύρισα απο την προπόνηση 

Πίνω 1,5 scoop.---> Αμέσως μου μυρίζει η μπριζόλα απο την κουζίνα.--->Πάω στην κουζίνα---> Τρώω τη μπριζόλα μαζί με τα μακαρόνια χωρίς άγχος.

Μάλλον χρειάζομαι κάτι σε Gainer ή να τη πίνω μέσα σε νουνου ε?  ... :03. Clap:

----------


## Source Of Energy

> Πάλι τα ίδια....Μόλις γύρισα απο την προπόνηση 
> 
> Πίνω 1,5 scoop.---> Αμέσως μου μυρίζει η μπριζόλα απο την κουζίνα.--->Πάω στην κουζίνα---> Τρώω τη μπριζόλα μαζί με τα μακαρόνια χωρίς άγχος.
> 
> Μάλλον χρειάζομαι κάτι σε Gainer ή να τη πίνω μέσα σε νουνου ε?  ...


Αυτο δεν ειναι μεταβολισμος ειναι τρωω για 2 :01. Razz: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zisis.z

Παντος τοσο καιρο δεν εχει αναφερει κανεις το πιο σημαντικο αρνητικο της complete 8 το οτι περιεχει (πρωτεινη σογιας) μεσα και αυτο μαλλον γιατι το εχουνε κρυψει απο παντου το πινακακι με τις πηγες πρωτεινης που εχει.....Την εχω δοκιμασει αρκετες φορες σε δειγμα σχεδον στις περισσοτερες γευσεις και μπορω να πω αντικειμενικα οτι ειναι πολυ καλη στις γευσεις τις αλλα το οτι εχει μεσα πρωτεινη σογιας για εμενα τα ακυρωνει ολα δεν θα την αγοραζα ποτε μονο αν αφερουσανε την πρωτεινη σογιας που περιεχει μεσα........... :01. Wink:

----------


## raiden

> Παντος τοσο καιρο δεν εχει αναφερει κανεις το πιο σημαντικο αρνητικο της complete 8 το οτι περιεχει (πρωτεινη σογιας) μεσα και αυτο μαλλον γιατι το εχουνε κρυψει απο παντου το πινακακι με τις πηγες πρωτεινης που εχει.....Την εχω δοκιμασει αρκετες φορες σε δειγμα σχεδον στις περισσοτερες γευσεις και μπορω να πω αντικειμενικα οτι ειναι πολυ καλη στις γευσεις τις αλλα το οτι εχει μεσα πρωτεινη σογιας για εμενα τα ακυρωνει ολα δεν θα την αγοραζα ποτε μονο αν αφερουσανε την πρωτεινη σογιας που περιεχει μεσα...........


Ακυρο φιλε zisis .. Αρχικα σαν πολλαπλων πηγων ,για σταδιακη ροη αμινοξεων, καλα κανει και εχει σογια και μαλιστα isolate μορφης ( ενω για παραδειγμα η pro complex της optimum δεν περιεχει isolate soy αλλα απλη soya ) και δευτερον 
το ταμπελακι της απο πισω το αναγραφει ξεκαθαρα μεταξυ των αλλων πηγων της οτι περιεχει και soya και μαλιστα σε Δυο γλωσσες Ελληνικα και Αγγλικα .

Αμφιβάλλω :08. Toast:  αν το εχεις δει ποτε απο κοντα το προιον αφου και τα δυο αρνητικα που ανεφερες ειναι αβασιμα .  :08. Toast:

----------


## zisis.z

> Ακυρο φιλε zisis .. Αρχικα σαν πολλαπλων πηγων ,για σταδιακη ροη αμινοξεων, καλα κανει και εχει σογια και μαλιστα isolate μορφης ( ενω για παραδειγμα η pro complex της optimum δεν περιεχει isolate soy αλλα απλη soya ) και δευτερον 
> το ταμπελακι της απο πισω το αναγραφει ξεκαθαρα μεταξυ των αλλων πηγων της οτι περιεχει και soya και μαλιστα σε Δυο γλωσσες Ελληνικα και Αγγλικα .
> 
> Αμφιβάλλω αν το εχεις δει ποτε απο κοντα το προιον αφου και τα δυο αρνητικα που ανεφερες ειναι αβασιμα .



Εχω δοκιμασει αρκετες φορες το φακελακι(δειγμα) και εχω δοκιμασει αρκετες γευσεις και οπως ειπα και πιο πανω ειναι απο τις πολυ νοστιμες πρωτεινες,Τωρα οσο για το αλλο εγω δεν συμφωνω και δεν θα επερνα ποτε πρωτεινη που γραφει στα συστατικα πισω πρωτεινη σογιας οπως αναγραφει στην συγκεκριμενη,προτιμω να παρω καποια αλλη που δεν περιεχει καθολου πρωτεινη σογιας...... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Wink:

----------


## LEGPRESS

θα συμφωνησω με το raiden σχετικα με την isolate μορφη της σογιας.Η complete 8 ηταν το προιον που με κανε να δω με λιγο καλυτερο ματι την εταιρεια που τη βγαζει και καλως η κακως αρχικα ημοπυν πολυ προκατειλημμενος απλα μου λεγαν αρκετοι να δοκιμασω την cookiew και το κανα κι εγω σε φακελακι.Αυτο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι προτιμαω να παιρνω πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων και αν γινεται θελω να εχουν μεσα και σογια σε μικρη τουλαχιστον ποσοτητα.Ας μην κατηγορουμε τα παντα.Θεωρω πως και η σογια σε μικρες ποσοτητες ειναι μια χαρα προιον και μας δινει ενα διαφορετικο προφιλ αμινοξεων με λιγο πιο αργη απορροφηση.ομολογω οτι σκετη σογια μονο αν και εφοσον νηστευω αλλα σε προιον φορμουλα δε με χαλαει καθολου.ειδικα αν δεν ειναι πρωτη πηγη αλλα αναγραφεται ως τριτη,τεταρτη η πεμπτη στη σειρα...Κι απ ο,τι ξερω απο φιλο μου πυγμαχο που τον χορηγει η συγκεκριμενη αλυσιδα αυτη την πρωτεινη του δινουν....δε μπορω να φανταστω οτι θα εδιναν σε επαγγελματια αθλητη κατι σαπιο για να χαλασουν τη φημη τους...

----------


## zisis.z

> θα συμφωνησω με το raiden σχετικα με την isolate μορφη της σογιας.Η complete 8 ηταν το προιον που με κανε να δω με λιγο καλυτερο ματι την εταιρεια που τη βγαζει και καλως η κακως αρχικα ημοπυν πολυ προκατειλημμενος απλα μου λεγαν αρκετοι να δοκιμασω την cookiew και το κανα κι εγω σε φακελακι.Αυτο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι προτιμαω να παιρνω πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων και αν γινεται θελω να εχουν μεσα και σογια σε μικρη τουλαχιστον ποσοτητα.Ας μην κατηγορουμε τα παντα.Θεωρω πως και η σογια σε μικρες ποσοτητες ειναι μια χαρα προιον και μας δινει ενα διαφορετικο προφιλ αμινοξεων με λιγο πιο αργη απορροφηση.ομολογω οτι σκετη σογια μονο αν και εφοσον νηστευω αλλα σε προιον φορμουλα δε με χαλαει καθολου.ειδικα αν δεν ειναι πρωτη πηγη αλλα αναγραφεται ως τριτη,τεταρτη η πεμπτη στη σειρα...Κι απ ο,τι ξερω απο φιλο μου πυγμαχο που τον χορηγει η συγκεκριμενη αλυσιδα αυτη την πρωτεινη του δινουν....δε μπορω να φανταστω οτι θα εδιναν σε επαγγελματια αθλητη κατι σαπιο για να χαλασουν τη φημη τους...


Kαλη πρωτεινη ειναι αλλα υπαρχουν καλυτερες......Οσο για την σογια σε οποιαδηποτε μορφη εγω δεν την θελω να υπαρχει στην πρωτεινη μου......Την πρωτεινη μου την θελω να ειναι απο ορο γαλακτος και μονο που εχει την υψηλοτερη βιολογικη αξια.......Ολα τα αλλα ειναι αχρηστα και κολπα των εταιρειων για να εχουνε μεγαλυτερο κερδος απο το προιον που πουλανε.......

----------


## SOLID

> Εχω δοκιμασει αρκετες φορες το φακελακι(δειγμα) και εχω δοκιμασει αρκετες γευσεις και οπως ειπα και πιο πανω ειναι απο τις πολυ νοστιμες πρωτεινες,Τωρα οσο για το αλλο εγω δεν συμφωνω και δεν θα επερνα ποτε πρωτεινη που γραφει στα συστατικα πισω πρωτεινη σογιας οπως αναγραφει στην συγκεκριμενη,προτιμω να παρω καποια αλλη που δεν περιεχει καθολου πρωτεινη σογιας......




Κανε λιγο ψαξιμο φιλε και μην μενεις σε αρχαια στερεοτυπα τα οποια μπορει να εχουν να κανουν με οτιδηποτε.Αν το ψαξεις με την σογια λιγο θα δεις οτι ειναι μια χαρα πρωτεινη και ειναι ιδανικη ειδικα σε μπλεντ που πρεπει να εχουν γρηγορη αργη και μετρια πηγη πρωτεινης.No offence.

----------


## zisis.z

> Κανε λιγο ψαξιμο φιλε και μην μενεις σε αρχαια στερεοτυπα τα οποια μπορει να εχουν να κανουν με οτιδηποτε.Αν το ψαξεις με την σογια λιγο θα δεις οτι ειναι μια χαρα πρωτεινη και ειναι ιδανικη ειδικα σε μπλεντ που πρεπει να εχουν γρηγορη αργη και μετρια πηγη πρωτεινης.No offence.


Δεν θελω να αλλαξω κανενος την αποψη, την γνωμη μου ειπα η οποια δεν αλλαζειΕχω διαβασει αρκετα πραγαματα πανω σε αυτο το θεμα και εχω βγαλει τα συμπερασματα μου......Ουτε ενα ευρω εγω δεν δινω για να αγορασω πρωτεινη σογιας η να την περιεχει μεσα η πρωτεινη μου...ειναι αποψη μου,καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## LEGPRESS

> Kαλη πρωτεινη ειναι αλλα υπαρχουν καλυτερες......Οσο για την σογια σε οποιαδηποτε μορφη εγω δεν την θελω να υπαρχει στην πρωτεινη μου......Την πρωτεινη μου την θελω να ειναι απο ορο γαλακτος και μονο που εχει την υψηλοτερη βιολογικη αξια.......Ολα τα αλλα ειναι αχρηστα και κολπα των εταιρειων για να εχουνε μεγαλυτερο κερδος απο το προιον που πουλανε.......


Aπολυτα σεβαστη η επιθυμια σου φιλε zisis...Εγω απο την αλλη θεωρω οτι οι πρωτεινες ολων των πηγων εχουν θεση ως συμπληρωματα στη διατροφη καποιου αναλογα σε τι φαση ειναι ποια ειναι η διατροφη του και τι θελει να πετυχει...ομολογω οτι εχω δοκιμασει και πολλων πηγων και μοσχαριου και φυτικες και μπιζελιου και καναβης ακομα κι εχω βγαλει τα συμπερασματα μου αυτα τα 15 χρονια που πινω πρωτεινη...Γενικοτερα αποψη μου ειναι να δοκιμαζουμε και γενικοτερα να δινουμε διαφορετικα στοιχεια στον οργανισμο για να τον ξεμπλοκαρουμε...αυτη η πρωτεινη εμενα με βολεψε οσες φορες την πηρα λογω γευσης,κορεσμου για να μην πειναω ενω θεωρω οτι εχει και καλη ποσοτητα ηλεκτρολυτων βιταμινων σε περιοδους που δεν ηθελα να παρω και πολυβιταμινη...απο κει και περα ολοι εχουμε την αποψη μας και λογικοτατο.

----------


## sobral

Δοκίμασα τη γεύση cookies (και γενικότερα για πρώτη φορά την complete 8) και είναι πολύ ωραία! Περισσότερο καφέ μπισκότο θυμίζει. Γιατί σε cookies έχω δοκιμάσει παλαιότερα την gold standard και την syntha, αλλά έφερναν σε μαύρο μπισκότο τύπου oreo. Καμία σχέση με αυτή δηλ. Από στομαχικές διαταραχές κτλ τίποτα, όλα καλά.

----------


## Tolis 1989

Παλαιότερα ειχα δοκιμασει μονο ενα φακελακι μιας δοσης και τωρα την εχω ξεκινησει εδω και 10 μερες με γευση Cookies & cream.
Ειναι μεσα στις πολύ καλες γευσεις που εχω δοκιμασει, καλή η διαλυτότητα και την πέρνω αποκλειστικά για πρωί & βράδυ με γάλα σαν υποκατάστατο γεύματος

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Aπο τις καλες πρωτεινες σε γευση υφη κ διαλυτοτητα η cookies.   Αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι με γαλα αυτη η τεχνικη ''γλυκαδα'' (απο σουκραλοζη πιθανον) που μενει μετα ειναι σχεδον αμελητεα ,αποτι οταν πινεται με νερο.
Αφου ειναι πολαπλων πηγων κ δεν θα την προτιμω μεταπροπονητικα με νερο ,no problem με γαλα το πρωι η το βραδυ.

----------


## Nikos200

Επειδή σκέφτομαι και εγώ να ξεκινήσω να παίρνω complete 8 και να παίρνω ένα scoop πρωί ένα βράδυ αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να πάρω για μετά την προπόνηση..Τι προτείνεται;

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Τι σχέση έχει το ένα που λες με το άλλο? Ψάχνεις κάτι να συνδοιασεις με την complete 8? 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ανεβάζουμε την ανανεωμένη εικόνα και το νέο πινακάκι συστατικών του προϊόντος.




Για λίγο διάστημα θα δίνουμε Δωρεάν μαζί με κάθε κουτί των 2270g και έναν ψηφιακό δοσομετρητή, αρκετά χρήσιμο δώρο, που έχει τραβήξει την προσοχή πολλών φίλων. Δείτε το στο e-shop* εδώ.*

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Ξαναεπανήλθα εδω μιας και ψώνισα για το καλοκαίρι,Γευση φράουλα..Απο τα καλύτερα προιόντα της εταιρίας ,να πίνεται ευχαριστα τώρα με τις ζέστες και να κάνουμε και κανα μιλκσεικ

----------


## Dext

Την αγόρασα τωρα που είναι στην προσφορα,μαζί με το Pre, μιας και βγάζει 75 δόσεις.
Ωραία γεύση η cookies and cream, εχει  γεύση  μπισκότου που τρώγαμε μικροί.
Σήμερα θα δοκιμάσω και το Complete Pre στην προπόνηση. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σε προσφορα κ την "τσιμπησα".
Διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη,γευση (βανιλια) απαλη χωρις υπερβολες ,καλη για του ειδους μια κ ειχε να "καλυψει" αλμπουμινη κ σογια. 
Η υφη της πλουσια σαν να ηταν συμπληρωμα με περισσοτερο υδατανθρακα.
Οχι κ οτι ευπεπτο εχω δοκιμασει με αρκετα ρεψηματα. 
Θα τη συνηστουσα μονο για πρωι , βραδυ κ να απεχει αρκετα ενδιαμεσα απο γευματα ,
λογω των πολλαπλων πηγων της κ τη διαφορετικη σταδιακη απελευθερωση τους.
Καμια σχεση με αλλες "φτηνιαρες" του ειδους ,αλλα θα παραμεινω πιστος :01. Wink:  στις με βαση τη Whey.

----------


## beefmeup

Χρηστο κ γω τη βανιλια πηρα, πανω κατω στα ιδια ειμαστε στην αποψη μας με τη διαφορα οτι δεν εχω καποιο θεμα απο πλευρας πεψης, μου καθεται πολυ χαλαρα σα να πινω whey..απλα γινεται πολυ περισοτρο παχυρευστη κ θελει κ περισοτερο νερο για να βγει οπως την θελω, κατα συνεπεια με γεμιζει περισοτερο σε σχεση με μια whey που περναει κ δεν ακουμπαει καπου..οποτε την χρησιμοποιω ανετα μεσα στη μερα..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ναι Διονυση ...ισως δικο μου το θεμα , ισως ετυχε  γιατι τις δυο επομενες φορες που πηρα ηταν καλυτερα. Ισως εβαλα κ περισσοτερη δοση (μια κ το δοσομετρικο ηταν κρυμενο μεσα :01. Wink: ) ..η δε μου "καθεται" τελειως κ καποια απ τις 8 πηγες της , μια κ συνεχιζει να την αισθανομαι  πιο "γεματη" στο στομαχι.
Α...κ με νερο ,οποτε δεν παιζει το υγρο που χρησιμοποιησα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Kαμία φορα η δυσανεξία και κάποια φουσκώματα έχουν να κάνουν και με τον καθε οργανισμό, με έτυχε περίπτωση να με πεί φίλος γιατρός ότι θέλει να πάρει πρωτείνη αλλα όσες φορες πήρε τον έφερνε φούσκωμα και κάποιες παρενέργειες σχετικα με έντερο
δοκίμασα 2 διαφορετικές λέει και τα ιδια και τον λέω να σε δωσω μια Γουόριορ και αν δεν σε κάτσει θα την πάρω εγω αφου έτσι κι αλλιως δεν έχω και την κρατάω και τελικα δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα , για τη γουει όμως αναφερομαι αυτη δοκίμασε , γι αυτο κάποιοι πιο ευαίσθητοι οργανισμοί αν δεν είναι αυτο που πρέπει και ακόμη ο σωστος συνδιασμός των συστατικών τους δημιουργεί θέματα

----------

